# Shutzhund Question



## Texas_Eva (Apr 10, 2011)

I have a 10 week old female pup that comes from a strong drive line. Her parents are german blood from Czech Republic and are V and VA ScuH3 and Siegar rated (according to the breeder, want to get it verified though.

Anyway, I have gotten conflicted information. So I'll put the question out there.

For my Eva to do Shutzhund or Siegar can I get her fixed? I have heard I can not and don't understand why that would matter.

Also, Can someone explain to me how the name thing works? I see names with the Von and Vom in them and was told it is sometimes the breeder/kennel and othertimes I've heard its the mother for females and dad for males. I'm assuming Eva would be Eva Vom Natasha (mom's name) Armer (my last name) but I'm not sure. Please help!

Any and all help is appreciated, Thank you for your time!


----------



## ed1911 (Jan 19, 2011)

www.Pedigreedatabase.com may be able to help verify the bloodline.


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

If you want to do SchH, yes, you can spay her, though I would wait until she is at least a year. If you want to show her in the conformation ring she can not be spayed. They are judging dogs against the standard and as potential breeding stock. Maybe they should have classes for spayed/neutered animals, but they don't.


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

Texas_Eva said:


> For my Eva to do Shutzhund or Siegar can I get her fixed? I have heard I can not and don't understand why that would matter.
> 
> Also, Can someone explain to me how the name thing works? I see names with the Von and Vom in them and was told it is sometimes the breeder/kennel and othertimes I've heard its the mother for females and dad for males. I'm assuming Eva would be Eva Vom Natasha (mom's name) Armer (my last name) but I'm not sure. Please help!


The naming protocols for registered names is different whether a breeder is following the German convention of naming wich has the kennel name included (with Vom or Von) , or if they are following the North American naming convention, which is more variable, and may contain the breeder's name, or the kennel name, or include a combination/parts of the sire's and dam's name. 

This thread explains it in more detail:
http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/general-puppy-stuff/151500-registered-names.html


----------



## WarrantsWifey (Dec 18, 2010)

Texas_Eva said:


> Also, Can someone explain to me how the name thing works? I see names with the Von and Vom in them and was told it is sometimes the breeder/kennel and othertimes I've heard its the mother for females and dad for males. I'm assuming Eva would be Eva Vom Natasha (mom's name) Armer (my last name) but I'm not sure. Please help!


The way my breeder explained it, was Von if female, Vom is male, and it goes by the gender of the house of the breeder, my breeder is female so Killian is, Killian Wolfrik VON Seuqoyahhaus(House of Sequoyah). Does that help?


----------



## Texas_Eva (Apr 10, 2011)

lhczth said:


> If you want to do SchH, yes, you can spay her, though I would wait until she is at least a year. If you want to show her in the conformation ring she can not be spayed. They are judging dogs against the standard and as potential breeding stock. Maybe they should have classes for spayed/neutered animals, but they don't.


What is the conformation ring? I'm still learning about shutzhund and siegar and stuff.


----------



## Texas_Eva (Apr 10, 2011)

WarrantsWifey said:


> The way my breeder explained it, was Von if female, Vom is male, and it goes by the gender of the house of the breeder, my breeder is female so Killian is, Killian Wolfrik VON Seuqoyahhaus(House of Sequoyah). Does that help?


I guess according to this Eva would be Eva Vom ZederEiche (Or is it Zedaroaks?) as the breeder's place is called Cedar Oaks Kennels. Does that look right? I don't speak German and had to look it up.

Normally I wouldn't fixate much on pedigree...but she has such a great set of parents and such a cool story for her family and where she comes from I'm very proud of it.

Thanks for the help.


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

Depends on what naming convention your breeder is following. Some breeders do not follow any convention at all, and the pups may be registered any name that the owner or breeder chooses. 

I don't speak German, so not sure how Cedar Creek would translate, and which gender it would be. If I remember correctly, you are waiting on her registration papers? So the breeders picked a registered name for her? 

Conformation is what most people think of when they think of dog shows, and show dogs. It is where dogs are evaluated on their structure and ranked against other dogs. The Sieger titles are earned in German-Style conformation showings, where the dogs ALSO need to have working titles to qualify (i.e. Schutzhund or Herding titles). 

The AKC also has conformation events for German shepherds, but the dogs that do well in the AKC conformation ring are from American lines, and their look and structure are quite different from the German Showline dogs. 

I think it is neat that you are developing such an interest in lines and training and showing. The main thing about Eva is to enjoy her and to have a lot of fun learning as you go along.


----------



## Samba (Apr 23, 2001)

The breeder usually says if they require their kennel name on the registration papers.
If they don't have that requirement, then you have more freedom in choices.


----------



## Texas_Eva (Apr 10, 2011)

To me the breeder has mentioned nothing about naming. I know a lot even have a letter to designate a litter and you must pick a name with that letter or you get an already named pup. As far as getting her spayed, I feel that's best not only for my home/future family but also for her health, and i know this will limit a lot of her abilities to be as highly regarded in shutzhund.

My desire to train her for shutzhund is because she comes from a high drive line and is the spitting image of her mother (who has an amazingly high drive). When I got her it was in the hopes of turning her into a police dog since I am going into law enforcement. I know that it is basically impossible, but I know her spirit would make her a valuable police dog. I just wanna put the tools she was born with to good use.

Seeing her move and jump and chase and bite like Capt. Max Von Stephanitz intended is what means most to me. Not the ratings and winning...just letting her do what God meant her to do.


----------

